

Apple Is Being Investigated for Possibly Conspiring Against Spotify - jfaat
http://www.forbes.com/sites/hughmcintyre/2015/06/11/apple-is-being-investigated-for-possibly-conspiring-against-spotify/

======
hellameta
Anyone interested in this should definitely check out this essay Bob Lefsetz.
Re: Apple Music - "It's toast."

[http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2015/06/10/a...](http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2015/06/10/apple-
music/)

------
chaz72
Okay. Go ahead, look around, let us know if "possibly conspiring" turns up any
"evidence".

In the absence of evidence: Their description that freemium might have an
upside for artists seems... very optimistic, and one-sided in that they don't
address the other half of the equation, which is that if freemium _doesn 't_
have the expected upside, Spotify is profiting at artists' expense.

If artists at this point are nervous about that untested theory and looking
for non-freemium options, who can blame them? And why does it have to be a
conspiracy if somebody launches a new service without freemium? You think you
can compete, go ahead, compete!

